# Howdy from Hazard, Kentucky



## RedTemplar (Jul 20, 2009)

Members and My Brothers All:

My name is Johnny Joe Combs aka RedTemplar. I was raised a Master Mason in Hazard Lodge 676 on a very snowy night January 28, 1978.  I served my lodge as Master in 1982 and since that time have held several offices. I currently hold the office of chaplain.  Other bodies I have been a member include Scottish Rite, York Rite, Shrine, and Order of Eastern Star.

Freemasonry is not my religion, but it has taught me to better appreciate, understand, and guide me in my faith and relationship with my Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ.

Freemasonry has made me a better citizen through its teachings of tolerance of others beliefs and its promotion of the rights of man.

Freemasonry has made me a better family man by always encouraging me to hold on to the principle that the commands of God,the duties of my country, and the needs my wife and daughter always come first.

Freemasonry has made me a better friend and neighbor through the positive experiences I have had with my brethren.

Freemasonry has made me a better man by reminding me to put away those things that tend to cause me to be less than a man.

Have I succeeded in doing all these things?  Absolutely not!  Freemasonry is a life-long journey and I am forever learning how to better approach the East.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums Brother!


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 20, 2009)

Good to have you. You will see that a lot of the posts are from us in TX but we are trying to get other perspectives on things so feel free to chime in on anything. There is a lot to read and more to ask. Don't be shy.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

great to have you here


----------



## rhitland (Jul 20, 2009)

Good to have you Red and tell the Duke Boys hello and that I will visit them in Hazard county as soon as I get a chance. YEEEHAWWWW!!!


----------



## RJS (Jul 20, 2009)

rhitland said:


> YEEEHAWWWW!!!




I was wondering how long that was going to take.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome Brother!!


----------



## RedTemplar (Jul 20, 2009)

Brothers, thanks so much for your warm reception. This confirms my belief that Texas. I've always known that some of the greatest Texans were originally Kentucky Hillbillies. I think we all are going to get along jest fine.  YeeeeeeeeeeeeHawwwwwwww!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard my Brother!


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 21, 2009)

Howdy Brother! Welcome to the site.  Big Dukes fan here.

Great words on your first post.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Red, you'll find a GREAT Group here. I've been in Texas for over 30 years total, and got that start from Uncle Sam. I am originally from Indiana (just S. of Bro. Hodapp), and my Mom's family was from the Russell Springs (Ky) area. Texas and this Forum are Home to me. When I visit Indiana, I tell the folks it's about time to head for home. They all tell me I am home, but these days, it is where I was born. I'm glad to be a part of Texas, Texas Masonry, and all the Wonderful things I have been presented with since.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jul 29, 2009)

Red Templar, welcome to Texas. We sincerely hope you enjoy yourself here and look forward to hearing your point of view on masonry.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you, Bro. Gerald, as I really do enjoy myself at this forum. This is High Level Masonry.


----------



## Dana (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## JBD (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother


----------



## C_Cabra (Aug 4, 2009)

RJS said:


> I was wondering how long that was going to take.



I must admit I was tempted to type YEEEEHAWWW and make a reference to the Dukes myself.


----------



## RJS (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Dana (Aug 5, 2009)

where is the sound effects when you need them lol


----------

